# Sunroof Rattle



## jrcado (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering if any one else's 02 alitma sunroof rattles over bumps when it is open. It sounds like the sunroof shade hitting the sunroof itself but I am not sure. Also, is there anyway that I could fix it myself? Thanks.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

you'd have to take it out and make sure everything's nice n tight to be sure...

side's that... go to homedepot.. get a small piece of foam w/ the sticky part on one side out of the weatherstripping section.

cut it real small and add it to the rattling parts to insulate for noise and vibration reduction.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

but that's basically a halfassed way of just making something not rattle against something else..
to be sure you'd have to retighten all the screws n bolts on your sunroof.
it's an 02..


----------

